# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Runkolinjasto 2020

## Waltsu

Turun tulevan runkolinjaston suunnitelmat ovat nyt esillä ja kommentoitavina. Täältä löytyy!

----------


## zige94

> Turun tulevan runkolinjaston suunnitelmat ovat nyt esillä ja kommentoitavina. Täältä löytyy!


Katselin noita jo eilen. Tottakai pitkälti vaan oman alueen osalta. Mielenkiintoinen tuo T20 Matkakeskus (huom. sana MATKAKESKUS) - Muhkuri - Vienola - Pansio. Kartalla reitti on vedetty Muhkurin ja Vienolan välillä metsän läpi. Meinaako kaupunki tehdä tämän 2 vuoden aikana jonkun tien/joukkoliikennetien Vienolasta Muhkuriin? Hommaa siinä vähän riittäisi ainakin.

----------


## Jokke112

> Mielenkiintoinen tuo T20 Matkakeskus (huom. sana MATKAKESKUS) - Muhkuri - Vienola - Pansio. Kartalla reitti on vedetty Muhkurin ja Vienolan välillä metsän läpi. Meinaako kaupunki tehdä tämän 2 vuoden aikana jonkun tien/joukkoliikennetien Vienolasta Muhkuriin?


Turun seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksen pöytäkirjassa lukee, että tuota yhteyttä ei olisi mahdollista toteuttaa vielä vuonna 2020.

----------


## Jolittn

Osaisiko kukaan täällä valaista runkolinjaston tilannetta ja etenemistä tällä hetkellä? Erityisen kiinnostunut olisin runkolinjojen edellyttämistä kaista-, liikennevalo- ja pysäkkijärjestelyistä: onko näistä olemassa jotakin suunnitelmia tai jopa päätöksiä? Vai onko jotain tällaista jo peräti toteutettu?

Pikaisen googlailun perusteella selvisi, että kaupunginhallitus olisi 23.1.2017 hyväksynyt Joukkoliikenteen runkolinjaston etuuksien toteuttamissuunnitelman, jonka mukaan keskustan kaistajärjestelyt suunniteltaisiin osuuden Hämeenkatu-Uudenmaantie-Aninkaistenkatu-osalta raitiotiesuunnitelman yhteydessä ja Stålarminkadun osalta erillisessä yleisuunnitelmassa. Toteutuksen oli tarkoitus osua vuodelle 2019, mutta koska runkolinjaston toteutuminen on sittemmin siirtynyt vuoteen 2021, voisi olettaa, että kaistojakaan ei olla toteuttamassa vielä tänä vuonna.

----------


## Jokke112

Runkolinjaston toteutus on ilmeisesti jälleen viivästynyt, kun Fölin sivuilla on "Runkolinjasto 2022". Fölin mukaan asiaa ei ole vielä päätetty, mutta on todennäköistä.
https://www.foli.fi/fi/runkolinjasto

----------


## kuukanko

Ensi viikolla kokoontuvalle joukkoliikennelautakunnalle esitetään, että jokaiselle runkolinjalle tulisi oma tunnusvärinsä ja runkolinjabusseissa bussin oikea etukulma ja peräpään vasen reuna teipattaisiin ko. linjan tunnusvärillä. Esityslistateksti

----------


## Waltsu

Esityslistalla on myös _Runkolinjaston linjanumerointi ja solmukohtien nimeämisen periaatteet,_ jonka liitteestä  löytyy omituinen "metrokartta". Metrokartan johtavana teemana on näköjään tehdä kehälinjoista väkisin täydellisen ympyrän muotoiset, mikä vääristää karttaa liikaa. Kehälinjatko eivät käänny missään risteyksessä tai isommissa mutkissa? Pysäkkitiheydet kartan risteysten välillä vaihtelevat liikaa. Runosmäessä ei todellakaan kuljeta rinnakkaisia katuja. Jne. Omituista on myös haarautuvien linjojen värien katoaminen linjan haarautuessa. Ja missä on linja 9?

Linja 9 näkyy olevan suunnitelmien liityntälinja L71, joka siis lie korotettu runkolinjaksi (dia nro 22). Suunnitelmien ysistä tehtiin kymppi ja kympistä seiska. Tämä johti siihen, että Naantaliin ei voikaan viedä seiskaa, vaan sieltä tulee 6A Lietoon ja 6B Kaarinaan - ihan eri suuntiin jatkaa keskustasta kutonen! Runkolinjoja onkin siis 11, mutta haluttiinkohan tässä väkisin pysyä numeroinnissa max. 10? Kun niitä runkolinjoja nyt sitten kuitenkin on yli 10, niin pidetään se Runosmäki-Harittu 18:na (ja Ruissalo ikiaikaisena 8:na)! Pysyvyys ja jatkuvuus on osa hyvää joukkoliikennettä! Kaarinassa saadaan pidettyä vasta opittu seiska ajamalla Härkämäen linjaa edelleen 12:na. Seiskahan sointuu täydellisesti Piikkiön suunnan 700-linjoihin!

Toivottavasti 100-sarjan numerot on vain esimerkkejä - miksi ahtaa kaikki linjat heti sarjan alkuun? Ja miksi 100-sarjaa edes tarvitaan? Eikö 20-99 riitä sisäisille linjoille?

----------


## 401

Huhtikuussa mainittu esityslista ei ole enää saatavilla. Muistan sen kyllä, mutta siinä mainituista ja edellisissä viesteissäkin keskustelluista uudistetuista linjanumeroinnista ja -värityksistä ei löydy Fölin runkolinjasivusatolta enää mitään tietoa. Mikähän mahtaa olla tämänhetkinen tilanne?

Entä mahdetaanko erinäisiä joukkoliikennekatuja rakentaa, esim. Raunistulaan jonne sellainen oli suunnitteilla?

----------


## eemeli113

> Huhtikuussa mainittu esityslista ei ole enää saatavilla. Muistan sen kyllä, mutta siinä mainituista ja edellisissä viesteissäkin keskustelluista uudistetuista linjanumeroinnista ja -värityksistä ei löydy Fölin runkolinjasivusatolta enää mitään tietoa. Mikähän mahtaa olla tämänhetkinen tilanne?
> 
> Entä mahdetaanko erinäisiä joukkoliikennekatuja rakentaa, esim. Raunistulaan jonne sellainen oli suunnitteilla?


Huomasin myös taannoin tuon liitetiedoston kadonneen. Kuuluikohan sen alunperinkään olla julkinen, vai tulikohan siitä palautetta ja se palautettiin suunnittelupöydälle?

Joukkoliikennekaduista ei kai tehdä päätöksiä erikseen, jos se kerran liittyi nimenomaisesti tähän uudistukseen.

----------


## 401

Ympyrällä merkitsemässäni paikassa ei ainakaan voi liikkua millään moottoriajoneuvolla, saatika sitten bussilla, koska paikalla on vain kapea pyörätie. Katkoviivalla merkkasin olettamani joukkoliikennekadun paikan; vihreä katkoviiva on vaihtoehto, jossa Karlströmin varastorakennus purettaisiin.

Syy, miksi puhun joukkoliikennekadusta, on se, että olen aikoinaan kuullut että tuohon sellainen tulisi. En ole kuitenkaan aivan varma sen reitistä, mutta uskoisin kuvan olevan suhteellisen lähellä. Saa nähdä, miten homma lopulta toteutuu.

Tuohon voisi mahdollisesti ympätä Konsan tasoristeyksen poiston.

Kommentteja?

----------


## 401

Ajatuksia, kommentteja, tietoa?

----------


## Bussimies

> Runkolinjaston toteutus on ilmeisesti jälleen viivästynyt, kun Fölin sivuilla on "Runkolinjasto 2022". Fölin mukaan asiaa ei ole vielä päätetty, mutta on todennäköistä.
> https://www.foli.fi/fi/runkolinjasto


Tämä alkaa olla jo vähän surkuhupaisaa, mutta nyt viivästyminen on venymässä jopa vuoteen 2025 saakka. Toki koronatilanne on yhtenä merkittävänä syynä. Uutta aikataulua ehdotetaan kaupunginhallituksen 14.9. kokouksessa käsiteltävän osavuosikatsauksen yhteydessä (katsauksen loppuosassa):

https://ah.turku.fi/kh/2020/0914022l/4157890.htm

Turun Sanomat uutisoi asiasta: 

https://www.ts.fi/uutiset/paikallise...+euron+kasvuun

----------


## Eppu

> Tämä alkaa olla jo vähän surkuhupaisaa, mutta nyt viivästyminen on venymässä jopa vuoteen 2025 saakka. Toki koronatilanne on yhtenä merkittävänä syynä. Uutta aikataulua ehdotetaan kaupunginhallituksen 14.9. kokouksessa käsiteltävän osavuosikatsauksen yhteydessä (katsauksen loppuosassa):
> 
> https://ah.turku.fi/kh/2020/0914022l/4157890.htm
> 
> Turun Sanomat uutisoi asiasta: 
> 
> https://www.ts.fi/uutiset/paikallise...+euron+kasvuun


No ei kai tuo nyt niin haittaa. Onhan Turun seudulla jo nyt hyvä linjasto ja tiheät vuorovälit keskeisillä reiteillä. Kruununa tälle voisikin olla järjettömän ratikkahankkeen kuoppaaminen pysyvästi. Siltä pohjalta voisi sitten myöhemmin kehittää runkolinjastoa vaikka isommilla (sähkö)busseilla.

----------


## Bussimies

Ja lopullinen päätös muotoutui näin:

"--kaupunginhallitus päättää, että päätös runkolinjaston käynnistämisajankohdasta tuodaan uudelleen käsiteltäväksi omana erillisenä asiakohtanaan."

----------


## jltku

> Ja lopullinen päätös muotoutui näin:
> 
> "--kaupunginhallitus päättää, että päätös runkolinjaston käynnistämisajankohdasta tuodaan uudelleen käsiteltäväksi omana erillisenä asiakohtanaan."


No eipähän tuo tullut päätökseksi. Tuo on muutosehdotus alkuperäiseen päätösesitykseen, ja sitten äänestyksessä on vastakkain esityslistan alkuperäinen päätösehdotus ja kokouksessa esitetty ja kannatettu muutosehdotus. Äänestystulos oli listan pohjaesitys 9 ääntä ja muutosesitys 5 ääntä. Siis kaupunginhallitus päätti, että runkolinjasto otetaan käyttöön 1.7.2025. Tosin osavuosikatsaus menee myös kaupunginvaltuuston käsittelyyn ja siellä valtuutetut voivat myös tehdä tuon muutosesityksen. Joten nähtäväksi vielä jää, onko runkolinjaston aloituspäivämäärä 1.7.2025.

----------


## Bussimies

> No eipähän tuo tullut päätökseksi. Tuo on muutosehdotus alkuperäiseen päätösesitykseen, ja sitten äänestyksessä on vastakkain esityslistan alkuperäinen päätösehdotus ja kokouksessa esitetty ja kannatettu muutosehdotus. Äänestystulos oli listan pohjaesitys 9 ääntä ja muutosesitys 5 ääntä. Siis kaupunginhallitus päätti, että runkolinjasto otetaan käyttöön 1.7.2025. Tosin osavuosikatsaus menee myös kaupunginvaltuuston käsittelyyn ja siellä valtuutetut voivat myös tehdä tuon muutosesityksen. Joten nähtäväksi vielä jää, onko runkolinjaston aloituspäivämäärä 1.7.2025.


Oho. Nyt oli itseltä huolimatonta kokoustiedotteen lukemista. Pahoittelut siitä. Odottelemme siis vielä kaupunginvaltuuston sinettiä.

----------


## jltku

Kaupunginvaltuusto päätti maanantaina 21.9. runkolinjastoon siirtymisestä kaupunginhallituksen päätöksen mukaisesti. Vihreiden muutosesitys runkolinjaston käyttöönottamisesta 1.7.2022  kaatui äänin 42 - 14. Siis runkolinjastoon siirrytään Turussa 1.7.2025 ellei tämä päätös muutu jossain myöhäisemmässä vaiheessa. Näin tässä koronan heikentämässä taloudellisessa tilanteessa.

----------

